# Ginger & Nutmeg "eaton mess"



## porumi (Oct 13, 2013)

Now, i know it looks odd in a mold but usually comed out pretty 

Because my fav recipe traces fast, what i do now is add fo to base colour and colours i mix on top are fo free and thus runny. Use a spoon and mix it all up. Will post cut photo tomorrow. 

Fo: ginger, nutmeg, cedarwood and sandalwood. 

Palm free too. 






Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## Hazel (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow! That looks like a loaf cake with glazing on top and I think it looks pretty in the mold. I also think you came up with a clever solution to the issue of fast trace. I'm looking forward to seeing the cut pics.


----------



## Saswede (Oct 13, 2013)

Beautiful, as always!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi (Oct 13, 2013)

Can't wait to see it cut!


----------



## porumi (Oct 14, 2013)

Here is cut!

Do i love it? So so... But i love the recipe so design has to come second 






Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## renata (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh I love it! And I'm sure it smells gorgeous! I love sandalwood and christmas spices.


----------



## Trinity (Oct 14, 2013)

I love the swirl design....... Wish I could smell it


----------



## Hazel (Oct 14, 2013)

I think it's lovely and wonderful swirl, too. The color is perfect for ginger and nutmeg. :grin:


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 14, 2013)

I think it turned out pretty awesome...love the swirl.


----------



## savonierre (Oct 14, 2013)

It turned out perfectly imho. I love the color and the swirls.


----------



## grayceworks (Oct 29, 2013)

This looks so yummy. It makes me wish you could smell things online. Or have Wonka-vision. My goal for the week is to learn how to do some simple swirls, and if mine turn out even half as gorgeous as yours I will be thrilled!


---------------------
My tablet has a wonky on-screen keyboard with a mind of its own -- ignore the typos :-/


----------



## judymoody (Oct 29, 2013)

I like it!  Looks like cake!


----------

